# kldload: can't load mac_ntpd



## olafz (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have upgraded to 12.0-RELEASE. But now, when ntpd() starts, I get an error message:

```
# /etc/rc.d/ntpd start
kldload: can't load mac_ntpd: No such file or directory
Starting ntpd.
```
Which module is missing? I have not found a hint in sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 14, 2018)

How did you upgrade your system? 


```
root@freebsd12:~ # kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   17 0xffffffff80200000  243cd00 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8263d000   3a9a10 zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff829e7000     a4f0 opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82c19000     2678 intpm.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82c1c000      b10 smbus.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82c1d000      acf mac_ntpd.ko
```


----------



## olafz (Dec 17, 2018)

I have built the system from source. Apparently I have forgotten a driver, but I gannot find it in the GENERIC file.


----------

